# Rewind a show, then getting back to "live" TV



## martyandpeg (Mar 21, 2007)

What am I missing here. We are new to DirecTV, and have an R15-300. When you "rewind" a show, how do you get back to "live" TV? 

Other than fast-forwarding it until it stops.

Thanks


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

martyandpeg said:


> What am I missing here. We are new to DirecTV, and have an R15-300. When you "rewind" a show, how do you get back to "live" TV?
> 
> Other than fast-forwarding it until it stops.
> 
> Thanks


Just hold the SKIP [ >| ] button down for few seconds, it will jump forward to the current 'live' position if you are watchin from the buffer, or to the end of a recorded program. If you are in a recorded program and want to go to live tv, just push the EXIT button.


----------

